# Need help with PGP [SOLVED]

## Ph0eniX

Hi, I'm trying to automate decryption of PGP files on a Gentoo box.  I'm running GnuPG v.2.0.1.  I imported the private key that was used to encrypt the file but when I try to decrypt it I get:

```

# gpg -o test test.pgp

gpg: protection algorithm 1 (IDEA) is not supported

gpg: encrypted with 2048-bit RSA key, ID 6E5E25C8, created 2007-09-28

      "Name Goes Here <email_addresss_goeshere@domain.com>"

gpg: public key decryption failed: Invalid cipher algorithm

gpg: decryption failed: No secret key

```

How do I implement IDEA support in GPG 2.0.1?

Thank you!  :Very Happy: Last edited by Ph0eniX on Sat Oct 27, 2007 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobr

First: http://www.gnupg.org/%28en%29/faq/why-not-idea.html. There seems to be a use flag (idea) although it doesn’t seem to apply to recent versions. 2.0.7 seems to have a patch compiled in (looks like that from the ebuild) but I don't have it installed so I can't say for sure.

HTH

EDIT: There’s also a resolved bug.

----------

## Ph0eniX

Thanks for trying.

I got it working by doing:

```

USE="idea" emerge libgcrypt

```

After that "gpg --version" displays IDEA as a supported cipher.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

